# Bid To Rape Female In Golden Temple Complex !



## Archived_Member16 (Sep 12, 2007)

*http://www.punjabnewsline.com/content/view/5644/38/*

*Bid to rape female devotee in Golden Temple complex, SGPC takes action* 
JAGMOHAN SINGH Thursday, 13 September 2007 


*AMRITSAR:* Shriomnai Gurdwara Pharbandhak Committee (SGPC) Wednesday suspended the incharge of the periphery of the Golden temple Lakhbir Singh and terminated services of his assistant involved in an attempt to rape a female devotee who has come to pay obeisance.

Talking to the Punjab News Line Manager Golden Temple Harbhajan Singh said that with the approval of SGPC Chief Avtar Singh Makkar, one SGPC employee has been suspended and another terminated when they were found allegedly involved in an attempt to rape with the female devotee to Golden Temple.

Harbhajan Singh said that the strict actions against the two SGPC employees were taken today and their entry in and around the Golden Temple has also been banned.

Giving the detail of unfortunate incident happened with the female devotee who has come to Golden Temple from out of Punjab to pay obeisance, Harbhjan Singh said the two days back incharge of Golden

Temple Lakhbir Singh and his assistance Narinder Singh attempted to rape but lady devotee escaped unhurt when she managed to come out of the room where she was locked. The identity of devotee is not revealed.

"Immediate after the incident lady devotee came to me and narrated the whole incident. I ordered the high level enquiry and two alleged accused were found guilty and the matter was also brought into the notice of SGPC chief Avtar Singh Makkar who approved the suspension of Lakbir Singh and termination of Narinder Singh", said Harbhajan Singh.


----------



## kds1980 (Sep 12, 2007)

kaljugi sikhi at new height.


----------



## TGill (Sep 13, 2007)

And most of the sikhs opposed when Gurpreet Bhatti showed such a thing in her drama!!

There is a need to make people concious of sikhi rather than making them sikhs from outside. I'm sure this guy must have been an unshorn sikh


----------



## kds1980 (Sep 13, 2007)

TGill said:


> And most of the sikhs opposed when Gurpreet Bhatti showed such a thing in her drama!!
> 
> There is a need to make people concious of sikhi rather than making them sikhs from outside. I'm sure this guy must have been an unshorn sikh



dear tgill

I am against showing these things in drama's.It is community issue you should not make drama's and
show it to other communities.The communities who have no knowledge of sikhism will think that gurudwara's are places where rape of women happen on quite reguler basis.No doubt it is shame for all sikhs but it also happens in other religions too.


----------



## Boota (Sep 13, 2007)

TGill said:


> I'm sure this guy must have been an unshorn sikh


 

So you are saying it wasn't a Sikh anyway so there is no problem, no issue?


----------



## ab123 (Sep 13, 2007)

I understand nobody wants to see this rape in dramas, but a lot of people try to avoid the issue and not think about it, and seeing it in a drama makes it more real...however those dramas should be rated...but the bigger problem is when desis sit down to watch movies, they assume its for the family, we dont really have such things as real ratings...therefore, i am alsoSTRICTLY against showing this on dramas. In addition, it may make some preverted minds tempted and actually go out and commit this terrible crime. In a sick twisted way, it may even encourage pornography (videos, pics, etc). In conclusion, there is more harm to show this then not to show it.


----------



## drkhalsa (Sep 13, 2007)

> And most of the sikhs opposed when Gurpreet Bhatti showed such a thing in her drama!!


YOu for sure have a point here !

I already carry such opinion about managent people and I know then quite well as I have lived in Amritsar all my early years and such things put whole community to SHAME!!

BUt I still wont support such drama to shown in Englan or overseas instaed showing it here in India could be more relevant as these are thekadars of SIKHISM who Drink Alcohol and Attempt rape even the Golden Temple Premesis .

But still the thing this is not what majority of people at Golden Temple do So if they can take appropiate measures and punish this guy duly I think it will give out strong message ........But the only hurdle to this would be if the guy in question turns out to relative of BADAL JI ( punjab CM ) which is very likely then puppet SGPC WOULD NOT DO ANYTHING 

I dont know what to say but such occurance do confuse people including me !


----------



## TGill (Sep 14, 2007)

Boota ji
I think you misunderstood me ...
I said it is a big issue cos that guy must have been showing himself as a great sikh with unshorn hair and all.... but reality was otherwise

But again please don't misunderstand, I don't say being an unshorn sikh is bad. I have great respect for them...but he should be really be a sikh. !!


----------



## satwant (Sep 30, 2007)

how shameful that an act of this nature that blesmishes the true teachings of the Guru is allowed to be shown in a drama.

from what little that I know about the SGPC, it is toothless and nothng more than a group of people gathered for their selfish needs. I always thought that the SGPC was the highest authority for the Sikhs but with the Operation Bleustar and the latest Sacha Saudha saga, it has done nothing except made some insignificant remarks that any ordinary Sikh makes on the street.


----------



## satwant (Sep 30, 2007)

*Gurbani on Zee TV*

It is a privilege to receive the gurbani live from Darbar Sahib but what is frustrating is that the segment ends just when the Giani is about to read the Hukumnama for the day.

I find that the Giani takes about more than 10 minutes just to unravel the Sri Guru Granth Sahib as he cleans the cloth thoroughly but I have never seen it happening in any of the Gurudwaras that I have visited. Is there a need to clean the cloth that covers the Sri Guru Grabth Sahib as I presume that the cloth that covers it must have been washed and cleaned thorougly?


----------



## Archived_member2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
Dear all!

Mostly, politicians get together to discuss another point after similar incidents.  Such news should not leak out in the future.


Balbir Singh


----------



## drkhalsa (Sep 30, 2007)

Dear Balbir Singh ji 


what news should not come out?

about the rape??


----------



## a lost sikh (Oct 8, 2007)

ab123 said:


> I understand nobody wants to see this rape in dramas, but a lot of people try to avoid the issue and not think about it, and seeing it in a drama makes it more real...however those dramas should be rated...but the bigger problem is when desis sit down to watch movies, they assume its for the family, we dont really have such things as real ratings...therefore, i am alsoSTRICTLY against showing this on dramas. In addition, it may make some preverted minds tempted and actually go out and commit this terrible crime. In a sick twisted way, it may even encourage pornography (videos, pics, etc). In conclusion, there is more harm to show this then not to show it.


 

I agree completly that maybe having ratings on dramas/movies would definately be an asset but even if you ban any dramas/movies with women being raped it does not make the this problem go away. This is a problem women have delt with for hundreds of years and keeping it "quiet" or "hidden" has not rid this world from these preverse men. Personally, I think the more that this issue is brought forth and the stricter penalties for these "men" is the only way to control it. Women are not the issue, the fact that even in a religion such as ours we are only "suspending" these men, that is the main issue. 

There was an incident in a Gurdwara that I attend where there were about 3 "paati's" who had fondaled and grabbed women who were doing seva in the kitchen. The Gurdwara 'committee' sent them on the next flight back to India when the women complained, for fear of embarrassment. The right thing to do. especially in Sikhism, would have been to have them charged and have them make a public apology to the Sangat on a Sunday admitting their wrong doing. These type of men are in all religions, of all colour, from every country...some are even Sikhs sadly enough.


----------



## a lost sikh (Oct 8, 2007)

drkhalsa said:


> Dear Balbir Singh ji
> 
> 
> what news should not come out?
> ...


\\

Balbir Singh JI
What do politicians have to do with this?  Whatever this is that you are refering to


----------



## satwant (Oct 9, 2007)

Dear Balbir,

Your message is absolutely ambiguous. A clarification would assist so that we all can respond accordingly.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Oct 10, 2007)

kds1980 said:


> dear tgill
> 
> I am against showing these things in drama's.It is community issue you should not make drama's and
> show it to other communities.The communities who have no knowledge of sikhism will think that gurudwara's are places where rape of women happen on quite reguler basis.No doubt it is shame for all sikhs but it also happens in other religions too.


 

wouldn't it be better if they hear of it from a SIKH director than from the indian news media?  we all know how biased they can be...


----------



## ProjectNaad (Oct 11, 2007)

you get plenty of idiots in all religions, cultures and spiritual traditions and they should be stamped on hard so that everyone gets the message that you will not get away with this type of abuse.

And fot the ladies Keep your kirpan on you and learn martial arts so that you have the tools to whoop some butts if you are in this type of situation.

Home | Project Naad :: Infinity in Simplicity


----------

